# Just an enquiry



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone
Just wondered if anyone could shed any light on how you go about surrogacy if your brothers girlfriend (who have had their children) wanted to be your surrogate ??
Do you still have to go through COTS or SUK 

Thanks
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Jo

My sister is 19 weeks pregnant with my baby. First time lucky with IVF. We haven't gone through any organisation but we have got a solicitor who is helping us with all the paperwork for the parental order. I had trouble finding a solicitor in my area as none of them had dealt in surrogacy. In the end I had to telephone our IVF clinic and they gave me a contact number. We have had one appointment and don't have to go back until the baby is born. I presume you are married? You have to be married before you apply for the parental order, which can be done 6weeks weeks after the birth and *before* the baby is 6 months old. Hope this helps.

Wishing you lots and lots of love and luck.

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Lisa 

Yes we are married , thanks for the advice.
Congratulations on your dream coming true, I want to wish you so much happiness, and your sister, what an angel  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jo, 
You don't have to go through an organisation at all.
We joined SUK to help us find a surrogate, and also to get all the help and support a surrogacy needs.  We have also made some good friends there, and will stay members after the baby is born, so that our child can meet other surrogate children, and know it's perfectly normal.
You could pop over to SUK www.surrogacyuk.org and join in the chat.
No one would pressurise you to join, although obviously you won't get the benefits that members enjoy.
Good Luck.
EJJB
  x


----------

